# Wiring multiple Atlas turnouts on one switch machine



## SoupCan113

Hey, I'm new to the whole site and forum thing, but after searching through the forums for some time, have not been able to find a thread that answers my question.

I have sections on my layout where I have laid double track. I added sets of Atlas turnouts on both so my train can interchange lines when it wants to. My question: I*s there any way I can bring one set of wire each from two turnouts and wire them into one switch machine?* That way when I throw the switch to change track, they _both_ flip without having to throw a second switch? Would it be advisable to wire it through a terminal barrier strip and join the common wires there?

The question is centered around efficiency. Hope it makes sense/

Thanks, JR


----------



## SoupCan113

I think I should restate the main question: *Is it possible to wire two or more Atlas turnouts into one switch machine?*


----------



## SoupCan113

*Wiring multiple turnouts to one switch machine*

I have sections on my layout where I have laid double track. I added sets of Atlas turnouts on both so my train can interchange lines when it wants to. My question: If I bring one set of wire each from two Atlas turnouts and wire them into one of the provided switch machines, will both work on one switch? Would it be advisable to wire it through a terminal barrier strip and join the common wires there?

The question is centered around efficiency. Hope it makes sense.

Thanks, JR


----------



## NIMT

I think what your trying to say is you have 2 turnouts connected into a crossover?
What kind of switch machines are you using? 
Standard atlas snap style, dual coil, or tortoise / slow motion machines?
I use all tortoise slow motion machines. They are allot easier to control multiple turnout points with because one machine runs cables to switch all the points at the same time. 
The same process can be done with atlas snap switch machines, it just takes multiple atlas snap switch machines linked together to achieve the same result.
Yes it is done by just connecting together the same terminals then back to control switch. Downside they will not all latch in every time. So your chances of non latching and or derailments can be greatly increased.
Sean


----------



## tankist

i think you need to restate again
switch machine or switch motor is the device physically attached to TO and physically actuating the points.

what you wanted to ask is if you can drive multiple remote TOs simultaneously. yes you can.
how/with what are you driving your turnouts now?



ADD:
merged both threads into one. discuss here


----------



## NIMT

I'm a little confused?
Do you have the switch machines already?
Or do you want to get a better match-up for your purpose?
Sorry if I'm being dense?
Sean


----------



## tkruger

Yes two of the machines can be wired to one control. I did this in my layout. Using a terminal strip is the 'best' way to do this. I did the 'hack' method and just spliced the wires. The one issue you may have is that if your power pack is not strong enough then it may not operate both of the switches at once properly. My basic Bachmann 'kit' ps was to weak. My MRC had more than enough power to work all the switches in the layout at once.


----------



## SoupCan113

Alright thanks for all the replies. I apologize for the extra posts. Wasn't sure they were working it being my first time. So it sounds like it does work but can sometimes cause problems which I expected. I don't actually have the entire thing set up, I'm still working on the track work and foam etc. Right now I have 12 turnouts on a 4X8 HO layout, one being a manual. I am in the middle of getting all the wiring ready so I know exactly what I need on my control panel. The whole layout is set up with block wiring etc. So I don't physically have the _switch control boxes_ (I believe that would be the proper name for what I was calling switch machines) set up yet. However the actual "switch machines" on the turnouts themselves are ready to be wired, some of which already are into terminals waiting to be continued on to the control panel.


----------



## SoupCan113

tkruger said:


> Yes two of the machines can be wired to one control. I did this in my layout. Using a terminal strip is the 'best' way to do this. I did the 'hack' method and just spliced the wires. The one issue you may have is that if your power pack is not strong enough then it may not operate both of the switches at once properly. My basic Bachmann 'kit' ps was to weak. My MRC had more than enough power to work all the switches in the layout at once.


You say that you use a MRC to get a good power source. Like you I bought a kit to start, but then eventually used its provided parts to create my own layout. My kit was Atlas track and came with an MRC Railpower 1300, how do I know if this provides enough power for my layout? Hook it up and see what happens?

Also you said you spliced. Will terminal barrier strips work fine?


----------



## SoupCan113

NIMT.COM said:


> I think what your trying to say is you have 2 turnouts connected into a crossover?
> What kind of switch machines are you using?
> Standard atlas snap style, dual coil, or tortoise / slow motion machines?
> I use all tortoise slow motion machines. They are allot easier to control multiple turnout points with because one machine runs cables to switch all the points at the same time.
> The same process can be done with atlas snap switch machines, it just takes multiple atlas snap switch machines linked together to achieve the same result.
> Yes it is done by just connecting together the same terminals then back to control switch. Downside they will not all latch in every time. So your chances of non latching and or derailments can be greatly increased.
> Sean


I apologize for my bad vocabulary :laugh:. I am using standard Atlas Remote Snap-Switches. Code 100 etc. I would like to use a more realistic route such as undertable switch machines etc., but I have been working on this layout way to long and would like to be able to finally enjoy it as soon as possible.


----------



## NIMT

Don't worry about the vocabulary! :laugh:
It's so easy to get caught up in the wording. I was just trying to get some clarification. :thumbsup:
I did read more about controlling atlas / dual pole switch machines. The biggest problem is overloading / Cooking them.
There is a circuit that controls them better than the standard push buttons.
it called a capacitance discharge circuit.
I've included a link to one of them.
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/ToggleTwin.html
The fast recovery one is one I've seen before.
Hopefully someone else that uses these will join in, I don't use them I have all tortious switch machines.
Sean


----------



## SoupCan113

Wow thank you so much for going far enough to find me a site! Yes I agree with you, I hope someone who understands these fast recovery switches well will join because those diagrams are rather confusing haha  Sounds like a good idea though! I would have gone for tortoise switches but did not do enough research when I started so therefore am a ton a bucks in the hole with this project. 
Thanks again.


----------



## tkruger

What are the specifications listed on the back of the Rail Power 1300. I do know that the 1300 is by far better than the ones that come in the Bachmann and Life-Like kits.


----------



## SoupCan113

Well the box says: 

120VAC 60Hz - Input

15DC, 19VAC - Output

7VA - Total Output


----------



## tankist

NIMT.COM said:


> I did read more about controlling atlas / dual pole switch machines. The biggest problem is overloading / Cooking them.
> There is a circuit that controls them better than the standard push buttons.
> it called a capacitance discharge circuit.
> I've included a link to one of them.
> http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/ToggleTwin.html
> The fast recovery one is one I've seen before.
> Hopefully someone else that uses these will join in, I don't use them I have all tortious switch machines.
> Sean


and more over - i built one of these 
now that i went digital it is up for sale 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5785


----------



## SoupCan113

well i will have to look into that. This is my first layout and i definitely have my eyes on building another one soon, and as all model railroaders want, much larger. So I will absolutely do as much research as possible as to avoid the little technicalities so that I can expand how I want it, easily and much quicker.
As for my current layout, I think I should stick with what I have since I don't need anything fancy to enjoy it on my own. I have all the materials plus extra. Thanks for all the help! This website was definitely the right place to turn. I appreciate everything.
One more small question concerning my control panel however, if I have block wiring for two power busses, and the feeds are wired into an _Atlas Selector_, do I still need an _Atlas Connector_ for an isolated rail, or do I just wire the feeds into the selector? The latter appears reasonable but just wanted to make sure.


----------

